# Word for the day  opprobrium



## Josiah (Feb 4, 2015)

op·pro·bri·um
əˈprōbrēəm/Submit
noun
1. harsh criticism or censure.
"his films and the critical opprobrium they have generated"
synonyms:    vilification, abuse, vituperation, condemnation, criticism, censure, denunciation, defamation, denigration, castigation, disparagement, obloquy, derogation, slander, calumny, execration, lambasting, bad press, invective, libel, character assassination; More
antonyms:    praise
2. the public disgrace arising from someone's shameful conduct.
"the opprobrium of being closely associated with thugs and gangsters"
synonyms:    disgrace, shame, dishonor, stigma, humiliation, discredit, loss of face, ignominy, obloquy, disrepute, infamy, notoriety, scandal; raredisesteem
"the opprobrium of being associated with thugs"


----------



## oakapple (Feb 6, 2015)

So many interesting words , and yet so few words are actually used [or in full use.]


----------

